# New motherboard not booting ..NO DISPLAY!!



## jagan (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi there !
Iam building the first PC myself. So, please bear with me.
I got the Wintergreen PM800 -M2 Socket 478 barebone kit w/350 watt power supply & purchased the Harddisk, processor
memory separately.

I have mentioned the specification below. You can also see the specifications at 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1034877&Tab=2&NoMapp=0


Form Factor: microATX 
Processor Interface: Socket 478 


Processors Supported: Intel Pentium 4 
Additional Technologies: Hyper-Threading Technology 
Front Side Bus 
400MHz FSB
533MHz FSB
800MHz FSB 

BIOS 
Award BIOS, ACPI,DMI, Multiple-Device Booting, Plug and Play Compatible 

Chipset 
Northbridge: VIA PM800 
Southbridge: VIA VT8237 

Memory 
Number of Slots :2 
Number of Pins :184-Pin 
Maximum Memory Supported :2GB 

Memory Supported DDR266 (PC2100), DDR333 (PC2700) ,DDR400 (PC3200) (DDR SDRAM )

Audio 
Channels :6-Channel 

Audio Chipset 
AC '97 CODEC 

AGP Speed :4X, 8X 

IDE Supported Devices : 4 

Hard Drive Types 
ATA/66
ATA/100
ATA/133 

USB Version : 2.0 


USB Data Transfer Rates 
480Mbps 

LAN 
LAN Chipset : VIA VT6103L Serial ATA 


Serial ATA Chipset 
VIA VT8237 

I/O Ports 


PS/2 Keyboard Connectors: 1 
PS/2 Mouse Connectors: 1 
Serial Communication Ports :1
Parallel Ports: 1 
USB Ports :8 
LAN Ports :1 
Audio Out Jacks :1 
Line In Jacks :1 
Microphone Jacks :1 
CD-In Headers :1 
IDE Headers :2 
FDD Headers :1 
Serial ATA Headers :2 
ATX Power Connectors :2 
Fan Connectors :2 
VGA Ports :1 

Expansion Slots 
AGP Slots :1 
PCI Slots :3 
CNR Slots :1 

RAID 
RAID Modes 
0
1 

*Processor*: Intel Pentium 4 2.4 ghz / 1MB cache / 533 mhz FSB / socket 478/including heatsink /fan

*Hard drive*: Western digital 200 GB ATA 100 EIDE hard disk
Interface Ultra ATA-100 
Spindle Speed (RPM) 7200 
Buffer Memory 8MB 
Average Seek (msec) 9.5 

*Memory*: Kingston PC3200 DDR400 184 PIN --> 512 MB RAM

To my knowledge all teh above components are compatabile to the mother board. *I was ONLY not sure about
Hard-disk as i read in some articles that Harddrive over 160 GB needs to be installed in a different way. Iam NOT sure about this.*

I conencted teh processor / cooling fan, Hard drive (IDE1 as Primary master) , Floppy drive, 512 MB RAM into slot 1,
All LED connectors (HDD, power,etc). I also connected the monitor (made sure its working) to the motherboard VGA port
and the power cable to teh mother board. *When i powered the system, I DONT HEAR ANY BEEP NOR ANY DISPLAY IN THE MONITOR.
BUT I COULD SEE THAT THE CPU FAN IS SPINNING, THEN NOTHING HAPPENS. I tried clearing the CMOS by jumper setting in the 
mother board. EVen that did NOT help.* I thought may be the mother board is defective, i got a new mother board and
installed everything..Still i could NOT get the system to boot / BIOS.

Can someone please help me here ? At this point, Iam kind of stuck.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

If you have the front USB connecter hooked up to the motherboard disconnect it.

Pull all the wires from the front panel connecter off of the motherboard except the one that goes to the on/off button.

See if that helps.


----------



## tstrat101 (Jul 30, 2004)

You could also try to reset the CMOS jumper. Just a thought....not sure if it'll work. And of course, make sure everything is seated correctly. Good luck.


----------



## tstrat101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh, sorry, just read that you did try that. Oops.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Pull the board out of the case. Set it on a antistatic bag or a hunk of cardboard (anything...as long as it's not touching the metal case) Leave just the video card, CPU, and 1 stick of ram on the board for benchtesting purpose. Try to boot to the bios. If it boots outside the case...then you have a grounding issue with a stud or one of the screws. Make sure the CPU fan wire is in the correct fan header on the board and all of your connections are in the correct place. Anytime your in a new build..and it fails to post..always strip the PC down to just the basics to troubleshoot. G/L and let me know the outcome!


----------



## mrmagina (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi, I just bought a new motherboard recently, and I'm having the same problem jagan was having. I tested the video card and the monitor on my old system and they both work, but my old system is a Dell so nothing else is compatible. I've got the motherboard outside the case on a piece of foam, the video card is hooked up, 1 stick of Ram is hooked up, and the processor. That's all, and I'm getting no signal, so I've got it narrowed down between the processor, the mother board, and the RAM. 

I've got a Pentium 4 3.0 GHz 800M 478P
1 GB DDRAM PC3200 400MHz
and an ECS 684FX-A ATX motherboard. 

I was wondering how to find out if any of those components are not compatable with eachother.


----------



## nastyboy (Sep 27, 2004)

you bought all new parts....did you replace the powersupply....the new power supplys have an extra power wire that goes on the new motherboards to power the processor...without that it won't do anything....but the fans WILL spin...


----------



## mrmagina (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah, everything's hooked up properly. My brother suggested that the agp slot might be bad on the motherboard, but it's brand new. I'm gonna try to put the RAM and the processor in someone else's computer and see if they work. It's all I can think of to do.


----------



## jagan (Sep 22, 2004)

*Thanks a lot folks ! Issue RESOLVED !!*

Thanks a lot for all your valuable suggestions. Basically the problem was with the power supply. I had only hooked the main power supply to the motherboard. There was one more AUX2 power supply, after hooking that, i could see the disply on the monitor.

Thanks !
Jagan V


----------

